# جهاز تحليل غازات الدم



## جبران المخلافي (22 مارس 2010)

الاخوه المهندسين المحترمين نرجوا منكم الافاده في اجهزه تحليل الدم وكاله radiometer


----------



## aliobaidan (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم.....
يا ليت تزويدنا بما يخص اجهزة تحليل غازات الدم وكيفية عملها


----------



## قسوم (22 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز
هذه مشاركه صغيره عن هذا الجهاز ارجو ان يفيدك 
يعتبر جهاز غازات الدم من نوع Radiometer من احسن اجهزه غازات الدم اطلاقا وسهل الصيانه او قد لا يحتاج الي صيانه الا ما ندر حيث انه يشغل نفسه بنفسه وكل فتره نصف ساعه تقيربا بيعمل calibration اي انه في خلال هذه افتره لو يوجد خطا فانه يعالجه بعمل Cal .
ثانيا : طبعا الجهاز ممكن يكون من نوع ABL5 Or ABL800 وحيث انا ABL5 يعتبر المدرج في السوق لانه غازات دم فقط .
الجهاز يحتاج الي مواد تشغيليه طبعا فهو يحتاج الي cal1 and cal2 and rinse ويحتاج ايضا الي gas1 and gas2 حتي تتم عمليه التشغيل بنجاح ولازم تدخل قيم الغازات علي الجهاز طبعا حتي ان الجهاز يشتغل صحيح وبدون تدخيل هذه القيم فان الجهاز يعطي عطل وهو start up .
بخصوص الصيانه كما قلنا لا يحتاج الي صيانه كثيره بل يحتاج الي انك تغير ال membran f electrode PCO2 and PO2 and Ref ويجب التغير كل 4 شهور تقريبا


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (23 مارس 2010)

تفضل عزيزي هذا مشروع تخرج خاص بجهاز تحليل غازات الدم يمكن يفيدك والله اعلم
http://forum.med-ccm.com/t2-2.html#post49
تحياتي


----------



## layla 22 (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا في حاجه ماسه لل srvice & operator manuals لجهاز تحليل غازات الدم من نوع abl800 ارجو الافاده


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (7 يناير 2013)

لا يوجد شيء


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (7 يناير 2013)

فلسفة مشاعر قال:


> تفضل عزيزي هذا مشروع تخرج خاص بجهاز تحليل غازات الدم يمكن يفيدك والله اعلم
> http://forum.med-ccm.com/t2-2.html#post49
> تحياتي


ما في شي موجود


----------

